# Alarm Chirp



## Alexhall26 (Jan 27, 2016)

I have a TTS and just seen that on some Audi's people activate the alarm chirp! Is this something that can be done easily using VAGCOM, also what are people's views on this? Is it worth getting coded?

If it's the horn on lock and unlock I don't want it lol,

Thanks


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

Do you mean Panic button on the key of US version?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It's not the horn, it's a chirp from the alarm siren 
I've activated mine for lock only 
( 1 beep )

For unlock it's 2 beeps

Yes, very easy to activate with vcds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Please tell.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

What years your car ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

61 plate


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

09 Central Electrics
Coding - 07

Byte 5 unlock/alarm notification via turn/horn etc 
Bit 0 confirmation of lock/unlock via indicators (default on)
Bit 1 lock confirmation via horn (default off)
Bit 4 unlock via horn (default off)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers bud


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

I had it activated a few months back. It is very loud but I don't mind it. It wont be liked by all. 
G


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

This is also one of the options on the Carista app


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

ReTTro fit said:


> 09 Central Electrics
> Coding - 07
> 
> Byte 5 unlock/alarm notification via turn/horn etc
> ...


A couple of questions on this. I turned the beep on last night but you didn't tell me about changing the long code with the new number, took a while to figure that out :? Also what's all the other stuff you put above it only needed a tick in the first box not the rest? Confusing info mate.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Is that a full version of VCDS you've got?

It's real easy with proper VCDS and doesn't require coding. You can turn on amber DRL's as well.

Like someone said earlier, it's a little loud. But a good way of checking it's locked properly as it'll only chirp when all doors and boot are locked properly


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It's not confusing info at all 
You've confused yourself !!

The info above is exactly what is shown in " byte 5 "

In byte 5 you need to tick the box in "bit 1" 
Job done ! 
Which sounds exactly like you did

The other "bits" shown are the other options shown in "byte 5"

I didn't tell you about changing a number in long coding because you DONT 
The tick box in the "bit" does that

So what exactly is your point ???

How was my info no good ????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

neil_audiTT said:


> Is that a full version of VCDS you've got
> 
> It's real easy with proper VCDS and doesn't require coding. You can turn on amber DRL's as well.


It does require coding hence the need for vcds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Not like the vag com version though, It's very simple on VCDS, vag-com requires a little more in-depth trickery


----------



## Mrpunch (Oct 6, 2016)

Could anyone do this on my TT 11plate TDi MY 2012 please. I'm in Hartlepool thanks in advance :wink:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

neil_audiTT said:


> Not like the vag com version though, It's very simple on VCDS, vag-com requires a little more in-depth trickery


Lol no it doesn't mate 
Vagcom is vcds, it just got renamed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Pretty certain the version I've used is just tick boxes :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That's nothing to do with the version mate 
That depends on which module your in and which modules are installed in the car

Tick boxes are in long coding which is for example 
09 central electrics

If you open 56 radio / 37 Nav for example then you'll have soft coding which is created by "soft coding"
Which is an individual number for each byte

Then 42 / 52 door module you add the values together of each option

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I set mine for beep on locking too ages ago, but I switch it off a few days ago as it was getting on my nerves. It's not really a 'nice' beep.

The only other change I've made is having the come home lights come on when you unlock.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

ReTTro fit said:


> It's not confusing info at all
> You've confused yourself !!
> 
> The info above is exactly what is shown in " byte 5 "
> ...


I will explain, ticked the box and the number changed from 05 to 07 then you click on 'do it' and up pops a message saying you need to put the new long code into the box below. Does this make sense? When you open the long code tab it has the current long code 20 plus digits long and under that box there is another one for the new code to be put so you copy the above code with the new number change in there and click 'do it' only then did it work


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Oh and I didn't say no good I said confusing. Info was fine.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You shouldn't have to do that mate

You should only have to tick the box 
Then press the exit tab ( top left ) then press " do it "

Then it automatically accepts the change and then shows message " coding accepted "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

barry_m2 said:


> I set mine for beep on locking too ages ago, but I switch it off a few days ago as it was getting on my nerves. It's not really a 'nice' beep.
> 
> The only other change I've made is having the come home lights come on when you unlock.


I kind of liked the chirp even if it was a bit loud.. it assured me I'd locked it, and that anyone around it would tell them there's an alarm on the car so don't bother trying to nick it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I activated this on mine, it lasted a couple of months and has nows stopped working. :? does anyone know where the alarm module is ?

Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8J0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8J0 959 433 B
Component: KSG H11 0080 
Coding: 1890300201083B29850D489AD637
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 35614BB25C805CEA43-8060

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder No Answer

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8J0 951 177 
Component: DWA-Sensor H03 0020

1 Fault Found:
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
004 - No Signal/Communication


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Check this link for location and related alarm issues -

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1834061


----------

